# charitoó Ephisians 1:6 Luke 1:28



## (^^)Regin (Apr 12, 2012)

Luke 1:28 King James Bible
And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favoured, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.

Ehpesians 1:6 King James Bible 
To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made us accepted in the beloved.

Why is "higly favored" used in luke 1:28 and not "accepted"?
Why is "accepted" used in Ephesians1:6 and not "highly favored"?

Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello Regin,

Please fix your signature. You may click on the signature requirements link below mine.



The answer to your question would require a bit of work and I am pressed just now for time. Aside from checking commentaries you can see something of the latitude existing in translation by these versions:

NKJ Luke 1:28 And having come in, the angel said to her, "Rejoice, highly favored one, the Lord is with you; blessed are you among women!"


NAS Luke 1:28 And coming in, he said to her, "Hail, favored one! The Lord is with you."

ASV Luke 1:28 And he came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favored, the Lord is with thee.

ESV Luke 1:28 And he came to her and said, "Greetings, O favored one, the Lord is with you!"

GNV Luke 1:28 And the Angel went in vnto her, and said, Haile thou that art freely beloued: the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.

KJV Luke 1:28 And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favoured, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.

NIRV Luke 1:28 The angel greeted her and said, "The Lord has given you special favor. He is with you."

NIV Luke 1:28 The angel went to her and said, "Greetings, you who are highly favored! The Lord is with you."

RSV Luke 1:28 And he came to her and said, "Hail, O favored one, the Lord is with you!"





NKJ Ephesians 1:6 to the praise of the glory of His grace, by which He has made us accepted in the Beloved.

NAS Ephesians 1:6 to the praise of the glory of His grace, which He freely bestowed on us in the Beloved.

ASV Ephesians 1:6 to the praise of the glory of his grace, which he freely bestowed on us in the Beloved:

ESV Ephesians 1:6 to the praise of his glorious grace, with which he has blessed us in the Beloved.

KJV Ephesians 1:6 To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made us accepted in the beloved.

NIRV Ephesians 1:6 All those things bring praise to his glorious grace. God freely gave us his grace because of the One he loves.

NIV Ephesians 1:6 to the praise of his glorious grace, which he has freely given us in the One he loves.

RSV Ephesians 1:6 to the praise of his glorious grace which he freely bestowed on us in the Beloved.


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 13, 2012)

Mary being "highly favored" is not about her salvation; it's about her being chosen (through no merit of her own though it is obvious she was a godly woman) to bear Christ.

We are "accepted" as per that passage because of Christ's work on the cross. As that passage pertains to salvation, I would say even Mary is included in the "accepted" section. She was not immaculately conceived without sin, as asserted by Rome (and possibly Eastern Orthodoxy).


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 13, 2012)

Regin,

To help make clear the use of the phrase “accepted in the beloved” (whereas other modern translations usually have something like, “grace . . . freely given us” or “freely bestowed”) let me first quote Matthew Poole in his commentary on Eph 1:6:*
To the praise of the glory of his grace*: _glory of his grace_, by a usual Hebraism, for glorious grace, i.e. large, abundant, admirable. The praise of this grace the apostle makes the end of God’s choosing and predestinating us to the adoption of children. God hath chosen us, &c, and therein manifested his grace to us, that such as it is in itself, such it may be acknowledged to be; and therefore praised and adored by us. *Wherein*; in, or through, or by the same grace out of which he chose us. *He hath made us accepted in the beloved*; having chosen us in Christ, he likewise favours us, is well pleased with us in Christ, to whom we are united, whose members we are, and in whom God looks upon us. We are hateful in ourselves as sinners, but accepted in Christ as sons.​ 
In verse 4 we are chosen by God to be in Christ – and in Him holy and without blame, in verse 5 we are predestined to be adopted as children by or through Christ, and in verse 6 it is said that this gracious adoption is to the end of our giving hearty praise to the glory of such freely bestowed favor shown to us by virtue of our being *in Christ*, thus *accepted and cherished by God in His beloved Son* – or, in short, *accepted in the beloved*. The difference in context and associated meanings determines the different translation. Another example of Tyndale's linguistic genius.

Apparently this translation started with Tyndale (though see Wycliff), and continued in some of the Reformation Bibles:

Wiclif 1380: in to the heryinge of the glorie of his grace, in which he hath glorified us in his dereworthe sone 

Tyndale 1534: to the prayse of the glorie of his grace where with he has made vs accepted in the beloved

Cranmer 1539: to the prayse of the glorye of his grace, wher wyth he hath made vs accepted thorow the beloued

Geneva 1557: To the praise of the glorie of his grace, where with he hath made vs accepted in the beloued

Authorized 1611: To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made vs accepted in the beloued

These early Bible quotes from the English Hexapla 1841. Greek New Testament according to Scholtz with 6 ancient English translations: Wiclif 1380, Tyndale 1534, Cranmer 1539, Geneva 1557, Rheims 1582, Authorised 1611


----------

